
Which Projects Need React? All of Them - quincyla
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/which-projects-need-react-all-of-them-e7ccb6629ba7
======
al2o3cr

        So maybe your project is comfortably nested at the “simple” 
        end of the spectrum now, but what about six months down the
        road? Isn’t it better to pick a technology that leaves you
        room to grow, rather than one that pigeon-holes you into
        bad practices?
    

Given that there's a nonzero chance that "using React at all" will be counted
amongst the "bad practices" in that future time, this seems like a bad idea.
Write the code you need today and worry about six months from now in six
months.

------
dozzie
OK. How do I put React in my network daemon? It doesn't have any GUI, it only
talks using network protocols. And this type of projects are quite common in
my task list.

Then, how do I put React in my CLI tool? And in my library? Not to mention
desktop or mobile applications, which I don't write.

The author should sometimes come out of his web cave, especially when he's
using universal quantification.

